# Terminal: Impossible de compiler avec la commande mxmlc



## contisplaya (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis débutant avec Xcode le terminal et le SDK de Flex. J'ai quand même installé tout ça comme il faut me semble t-il.

J'essais de compiler un script tout simple pour faire un fichier swf en utilisant la commande mxmlc dans le Terminal en suivant ce tuto video 

Quand je lance la commande pour compiler dans le Terminal:


```
/Developer/SDKs/4.1.0/bin/mxmlc -/Desktop/hello_world.mxml
```


J'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 
	
	



```
command line: Erreur: variable de configuration /Desktop/hello_world.mxml inconnue
```

Si quelqu'un avait une idée cela m'aiderait beaucoup... Merci 

PS: Je me demandais aussi si OUI ou NON, il faut créer un fichier .profile dans le répertoire /User de Macintosh HD contenant le code suivant 
	
	



```
export PATH=$PATH:/Developer/SDKs//Developer/AdobeAIRSDK/bin
```

pour l'installation du SDK de Flex ?


----------



## ntx (10 Avril 2011)

contisplaya a dit:


> ```
> /Developer/SDKs/4.1.0/bin/mxmlc [COLOR="Red"][B]-[/B][/COLOR]/Desktop/hello_world.mxml
> ```


Je pense que le tiret n'a rien à faire là, non ?


----------



## contisplaya (10 Avril 2011)

C'est dans le tutorial video mais je vais essayer sans tout de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

Merci NTX c'était ça:rose:

Je pense que le tiret viens d'une bavouille de pixel dans la video, comme quoi....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2011)

Par curiosité pour Flex, j'ai regardé la vidéo. J'ai toujours pas tout compris.

Mais en tout cas, le tiret est en fait une tilde, qui représente le répertoire Home de l'utilisateur courant. 

Voilà, pour la contribution qui sert à rien :rose:


----------

